# The Next Few Years Early Goose Season



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well the next few years should prove to be interesting. I see that New Jersey passed a 15 bird limit for this early season, unplugged shot guns, and shooting half hour AFTER sunset.

I wonder how many states will follow. I can agree with the above a lot more than the suggested 1 Aug openners for next year. However I also see a lot more yahoos will be hitting the fields when they find out they can kill 15 a day.

I think the next few years will be interesting and we may start to see the end of the early season.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hell 5 birds a person is no gimme. I wouldn't be opposed to a higher bag limit but I really dont need any more honker meat so maybe Id just have to concentrate more on working my dog and just shooting the birds that are fully committed.

P.S. whats with the name change? Getting that name out there so you can be a cool prostaffer :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like they could just change the name of the early season to the "Black September Massacre". :eyeroll: I just don't see this happening here in ND though, I hope to god anyway.


----------



## grasshopper (Jun 27, 2007)

SC is just as bad they will let people do about anything. Seems like everyone that lives on our lakes seems to be complaining about them. These birds get smart quick. I really hope that we don't get much interest our early season. Our only saving grace is that it is hot as hell down here then. Only a few of us hunt that season


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I wonder how many states will follow. I can agree with the above a lot more than the suggested 1 Aug openners for next year. However I also see a lot more yahoos will be hitting the fields when they find out they can kill 15 a day.


Per the numbers, hunter participation in the September goose season has ONLY declined since it began. Not saying that if they raise the limits it will not spark a renewed interest. But the majority of guys will get frustrated when they do not harvest a lot of geese, because the don't know what they are doing, and in turn give it up again. Just my .02.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

15 birds? Sounds like some yuppy golfers are tired of poo on their greens. Solution? Up the limits!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

VA authorized the use of e-callers for early season canadas. I can't wait to hear the results of that!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: You gotta be shattin me. Well, if they wanna take more than half the fun out of canada goose hunting, that's their problem I guess.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm afraid the reason for early goose season is not fun. It's to kill geese, it's no different than the spring snow season.

I don't think 15 bird limits would do anything serious to the populations anyways. Like others have already said. Just because you can have 15 a man does not mean everyone limits out every time. I'll be the first to admit that I rarely limit out with a 5 bird limit. that's 25 birds for a group of 5 guys. You've got to be a pretty efficient machine to kill that number often, and then to go past it? Maybe some could, sometimes, but not often enough to put a real dent in the numbers.

Canada geese are simply too adaptive, and too efficient at nesting to control. Just my .02.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> I'm afraid the reason for early goose season is not fun. It's to kill geese, it's no different than the spring snow season.
> 
> .


But it is still fun! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm just saying if they want to use e-callers instead of being able to speak directly to the geese via the "manual" goose call, that's taking half the fun out of it right there. :wink:


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

They might not have the hunters with land available to hunt. I don't know about NJ but some states all the good spots are leased, guided or not availble to hunt.

Minnesota had the metro goose hunt a few years back (before the early goose - state wide) but finding a place to hunt was almost impossible, they could of had 100 bird limit and it would make no differance.

I think each state will adjust to get the quota wanted.

The dakotas are probably safe from this except maybe the Bismark or Fargo areas where development and regulation are tighter.

Just my opinion


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

This is never going to happen in the desert part of South Dakota aka East River.....

But E-callers are dumb GOOSE CALLS are the funniest thing even when ur not calling geese


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Actually, participation has been steady since 2002 after it declined from 2000 and 2001. Generally, your highest participation is always the first couple years of a season if it's not constained by numbers of tags or anything like that.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

There are many guys here(myself included) that would love to have the limits raised. But alas, our state waterfowl ecologist does not want to turn the early into "bounty on skyrats". :roll:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I love shooting geese as much everybody else, but holy crap 15 birds a day per hunter, what are you going to do with all that meat, heck I eat plenty of goose but I have trouble downing 5 in the field some days and then trying to eat it all before the freezer piles up. Better start running through the jerky receipes.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

If they really want to control the resident goose population then you gotta hunt em where they live. The reason they are a problem in the parks, golf courses and residential areas is because they aren't hunted there. They stay out of alot of fields because they know they get shot there. Close the golf courses for a week and we could put a hurt on them. Get rid of the law against shooting in city limits and put up a big wall around the city parks and let us have a go for a week and that should keep em at bay for awhile. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If this were08 we would be hunting in 5 days. In the past few days work has taken me from Jamestown to Aberdeen and everywhere in between. I have not seen one family group in the air. There are plenty on the sloughs. I'm wondering if it will be legal to paddle canoes and net them. Hell we can just send our dogs after them and not even shoot. Wow isnt this going to be fun?


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

old hunter, 
I agree 100% an Aug. season is insane! Their not flying here either, There are a few that are but im thinking they are the singles groups that didnt breed.

Whereever i go now, on land or water i can get at least w/in 20 yards and then all they do is run or swim away.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It will be known as the dark days of waterfowling!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

cgreeny said:


> I love shooting geese as much everybody else, but holy crap 15 birds a day per hunter, what are you going to do with all that meat,


You must really hate snow goose season then.

Aug. 1st seasons wouldn't work. Not as many geese would die, period. They aren't in the air so the conventional hunting methods we use won't work. And, it's too hot, no one wants to hunt geese the summer. They can try it, but I don't think it's going to improve anything.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I say just make the limit on geese 5 a day the whole season. They should let us shoot blues and snows in the early season, the only time i've ever seen a blue goose in MN was early season last year, it came in with 3 canadas and it was awesome looking. Im out in NoDak this year and imma whack one!!!!! booooyaaaa :strapped:


----------

